# 12m WL male



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy has his 12 m old photo shoot today.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I hope ihczth chimes in on her thoughts


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I love him, he is gorgeous <3 Looking forward to seeing official opinions on him


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Young male with flat withers, very good topline, good position of a croup that should be longer. Very good angulation front and rear. Very good pasterns and pasterns. I would like to see a darker eye and stronger secondary sex characteristics. I like how balanced he is. I am thinking he probably moves very well. 



Tip for taking photos: do so when they have been run a bit so they are panting. An open mouth always helps the head and lower jaw look stronger.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks for your input I could not run him due to the horrible ice. He moves very well, very fast and agile.


----------



## kilby91 (Feb 8, 2018)

He looks similar to my pup.. Mine is now 15 months old. This pic was yesterday..


----------

